# Cpt 43753



## patchapman (Jan 14, 2011)

Coding for the facility side.  Can I code this new CPt for Gastric intubation for aspiration ? It states "necessitating a physician 's skill"  In most cases in the ED it is the RN who has the skill of intubating and does the job.  would appreciat nay input from other Facility coders.


----------



## tuffy1 (Aug 30, 2011)

Does anyone out there know the answer to this question:  Can you charge for 43753 for the ER nursing - because they are the one that does it or does it have to be the physician?  Because it does state "necessitating physician's skill"


----------

